# Need stocking advice



## JYoung (Oct 2, 2010)

First off a hello to everyone, just joined up.

Been building Vivariums for a few years now and am going to be building up my first aquarium for a change of pace. Already have the systems down. Make my own custom filters and ATO units, DIY or die i always say  . Know how to control temps and water testing is np as i always have a water table to deal with in my Vivs. My problem is with what fish to stock, i have a custom 90 gallon tank ( 36x24x24x) 3/8'' glass,and will have about 15'' of water making the main system volume 56 gallons. In my search for nice looking fish that would make it in a tank of that volume i came across an issue i cant resolve, most 55 Gallon tanks are taller and have less width and thus it seems im stuck with only stocking bottom dwellers and or surface skimming fish. even though i have the gallons to match the needs of larger fish the dimensions are messing with my head. Is it the system volume for the fish thats the only factor or does water weight or depth play in to the equation for common freshwater setups?
Sorry for the long winded question, just need some direction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The depth does play a big role, as many fish, such as angel fish, prefer to have upward swimming room.

It doesn't mean you can't stock fish, just that you may limit yourself.

I think you should try and decide what sort of fish you plan on keeping, from there we might be able to help give some suggestions.

As for the system volume: it plays a very simplistic role in determining stocking levels. Other things such as the dimensions (vertical or horizontal swimming area) and filtration (turn over rate) are much more important aspects when determining the type and level of stocking.


----------



## JYoung (Oct 2, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I think you should try and decide what sort of fish you plan on keeping, from there we might be able to help give some suggestions.


Thanks for the info and reply Chris.

I Cant really pick the fish first as im limited to a 15" max depth due to the factors of the build, i can work on plants and water parameters/movement requirements after i have a selection, just looking for a lively fish that's not a common freshwater buy like Mollys or fantails etc..medium sized community fish if possible. I know im going to be limited with the 36''x24''x15'' body of water i have. Its the 15'' of depth im banging my head over, it may be 56 gallons but i cant put in most fish that would require such a size of tank because of the upward space requirement you mentioned.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, are you looking for a schooling fish or a pair of colourful fish?

Lots and lots of options - I would just stray away from fish like angels, discus, or larger fish that need a lot of swimming area!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

tiger barbs and chinese algae eaters


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

and some tetras like black skirt, black and red phantom.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

There are some sandsifter cichlids who dwell on the bottom and primarily inhabit shells. They stay rather small and from what I have seen at any LFS they don't require alot of up and down swimming area. For example, Neolamprologus Brevis from Lake Tanganyika.


----------



## JYoung (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Holidays, Xr8dride, Do those have the same temperament as other cichlids? from my reading its either 2 or 20.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

To be very honest with you, I personally have never stocked them. I have seen them at various LFS and there never seem to be great numbers of hem in any single tank. If you would like to speak to someone with extensive knowledge of these fish you can contact Mike (416)265-2026 He owns Finatics Aquariums on Kennedy Rd in Scarborough where he stocks mainly cichlids.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Why is there only 15" of water depth? Surely you don't have 9" of substrate.


----------



## JYoung (Oct 2, 2010)

No sir, i dont have 9" of substrate. only 1.5'' actually planned, the other missing inch's are for a rock/moss background with live terrestrial plants attached and a waterfall. Like "live" walls in my vivariums. this wall will house the outlet for my fogger and allow a more natural effect then the rain system kicks in.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I will be very interested in seeing this setup when done. I keep angels in a 12" deep tank, and they don't seem to mind, nor does it seem to hamper their development. The smallish footprint does limit stocking of even dwarf cichlids as they do tend to be territorial. Most of the dwarfs are bottom dwellers, so the water depth isn't an issue, and small tetras for the middle space, should work.


----------



## JYoung (Oct 2, 2010)

The fish will have alot of room in the other directions, 3 feet across and 2 feet in width, I will be able to provide ample hides and have room for quite alot if live plants to avoid aggression problems i think.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have some livestock suggestions:

1. some kind of very hardy loach, like cherry-fin loach.

2. livebearer of some kind, possibily dedicate the tank to killies.

3. a breeding pair of kribensis.

4. shrimp! Macrobrachium sp. red claw are a lot of fun, I will let you know if my berried female's shrimpette's survive.

W


----------

